# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Short Video: Some of our modifications to Repetier Host

## Davo

Courtesy of our CTO, Karl:

----------


## frederick78

Very interesting.  Thanks guys for sharing.

----------


## garbage

Is there a page where all these instruction videos are available? I browsed the website but couldn't find these...

----------


## Davo

Garbage,

We are putting that together. In the meantime, I will put a sticky in this forum - excellent idea, thank you!

-Davo

----------

